# lights



## fishsalot (Aug 11, 2008)

what kind of lights you guys useing im looking to light up the boat at night to crappie fish


----------



## minicuda (Aug 11, 2008)

most guys are useing led lighting. you can get led marker lights fairly cheap. i would do some white and red on seperate switches. the red won't affect your night vision like the bright white will.


----------



## biggun79 (Aug 11, 2008)

and leds will not run the batt down very much


----------



## fishsalot (Aug 11, 2008)

man i love this fourm the replys are so fast


where to do you guys mount the led lights where the best place to buy


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 11, 2008)

I don't use/like much light. I use amber colored marker lights, just enough to see when looking for something in the boat, or moving around, and wear a small light on my hat to see when retying, etc.

Just mount them anywhere out of the way, and you can get them about anywhere.

ST


----------



## redbug (Aug 11, 2008)

not sure about the location of mounting But for purchasing we all should look to our website sponsors whenever possible
https://www.bluewaterled.com/ has been here on the board for a while and has great prices and deals on all your lighting needs

Wayne


----------



## sccamper (Aug 12, 2008)

I have been useing "Optronic, Fish-n-lite". They are single element incondesent bulbs. I use 2, 1 out each side near between mid and front. Then I burn a lantern off the transom, provides light to see lines and others to see you. I use a headlamp and somtimes a 4 aa Tap lites.


Oh, aboat forgot. You can also use a clamp on shop light. The half dome bowl type. Put a 12v rv type bulb in it and change the plug in end. You can clamp it where you need to see inside or clamp it on the side to light up the water.


----------



## fishsalot (Aug 13, 2008)

great i dear thanks


----------



## Popeye (Aug 13, 2008)

fishsalot said:


> what kind of lights you guys useing im looking to light up the boat at night to crappie fish



Are you looking to provide light inside the boat? I use Bluewater LED's in my boat (good prices and free shipping through Sunday too). I have white ones in my gear/rod and battery lockers and blue ones lighting my deck area and under my console.

If you are looking for lighting outside the boat I do believe Bluewater can help you there as well.


----------



## fishsalot (Aug 14, 2008)

was thinking of useing them but alittle confused about the wireing hook ups
do they run off battery


----------



## Popeye (Aug 14, 2008)

fishsalot said:


> was thinking of useing them but alittle confused about the wireing hook ups
> do they run off battery



Yes, the LED's as well as any light you plan on using on your boat, will need to be powered by a battery of some sort. The advantage of using LED's is they draw less power and as such your battery will last longer. The LED's I got from Bluewater are easy to intall. Some 3M double sided foam tape (the red backed stuff used for attaching automotive trim works the best) and some wiring. I got my wire from Radio Shack and used what is called Rainbow wire. I used the 2 conductor rainbow wire (it's white and black). The pigtails on the LED's will be red and black. Just crimp the connectors to your wiring and then connect them to the ones on the LED's. I matched black to black and red to white. run the wires to your fuse block or battery and connect the black to negative and the white to positive. If connecting to a battery, I would also install an inline fuse,, just to be safe.


----------



## BlueWaterLED (Aug 25, 2008)

If anyone on this board ever wants to call and discuss lighting or wiring your boat you can reach me at 866-920-8245. I am glad to help if I can even if you aren't looking to buy anything.

Thanks for mentioning Blue Water guys!


----------



## G3_Guy (Aug 26, 2008)

LED all the way... Check out the link below. Thanks to bluewater for all the help!

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2719&hili


----------

